# K04 001 Turbine Wheel to fit K03s Turbine Housing



## YAS (Sep 2, 2006)

I managed to search some info on the Turbine size's

_Quote »_ I recently had an old K03-035 come my way. This particular turbo had come off an Audi TT of 180HP dating back to the late 1990s. What struck me most was that the compressor housing casting number on this old K03 was exactly the same as the brand-new K04-001 I had just received from Kinetic. What was clear was that 3K had machined the inlet differently to use the larger K04 wheel but the casting itself was identical.
That turbo had a compressor wheel with the following dimensions:
Inducer: 33.6mm
Exducer: 46mm
Tip height: 3.7mm
This was a tiny compressor. The turbo used a very aggressive WG actuator spring and a standard K03 turbine and still managed to be rated at 180HP on that 5V TT.
The K04-001 compressor looks like this:
Inducer: 35mm
Exducer: 50mm
Tip height: 3.7mm
The compressor is only slightly larger in terms of its inducer but it has 4mm larger exducer dimension. It also has a much nicer blade design (4/4) versus the K03-035s (6/6). The K04 wheel is also quite a bit lighter so it has a lower moment of inertia and better spool characteristics.
It's a better wheel and is slightly larger than the 180HP-rated K03-035 wheel. It can flow enough air to make some decent power.
The K03-052 (K03S) compressor is a bit larger still:
Inducer: 38mm
Exducer: 51mm
Tip height: 4.4mm
and so could flow more than the K04 wheel, in theory. The K03S also uses a different compressor housing to go along with this new wheel. The larger inducer diameter required a larger inlet. The shape of the snail is also quite different as is the TIP mounting bolt. This is why a K03S TIP won't fit a K04-001 turbo. At first glance, the differences between the K03S and K04 wheels are subtle. Side by side you'd be hard pressed to look and tell one from the other. When you start measuring though, you see the difference.
The K03S is saddled with a tiny turbine:
Inducer: 45mm
Exducer: 38mm
Tip height: 6.8mm
Blades: 11
compared to the K04 turbine:
Inducer: 50mm
Exducer: 42mm
Tip height: 6.4mm
Blades: 11
Even though the TIP height fell a bit on the K04-001, its still a much better flowing wheel than the K03S and this is really the big difference between the two turbos: it's not so much that the K04-001 has a better compressor (it doesn't) it's that its exhaust side flows better. In addition, the WG actuator on the K04 is much stiffer than the K03S, meaning it will stand more internal backpressure before the WG forces itself open. Those that crank wastegates will appreciate this. (FWIW, "E05" turbos will make use of a slightly larger turbine than the K04 and, I think, a K03S compressor side...)
I had examples of each lying around because I wanted to make a Frankenturbo, a K03S compressor and a K04 turbine, along with removing the silencer and cleaning up the exhaust housing a bit to get the best of both worlds. It's basically done (just need to calibrate the WG rod adjustment and wait for my current K03S to die...) Think of it as an "E04.5" 

My turbo is currently out the car and i was wondering if i will be able to machine the K03s turbine housing to fit a 001 turbine wheel??
My friends 001 turbine housing is cracked and he is giving me his turbine wheel... But i want to know it its possible to machine that much meat away from the housing? Will it make the housing prone to failure by machining it?


----------



## themachasy (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: K04 001 Turbine Wheel to fit K03s Turbine Housing (YAS)*

I don't think you'll gain very much, turbo inlet size is around the size of a quarter.... IE don't bother.


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

lol...dude in the quote said he wanted to make a "Frankenturbo" with parts from both








Ya dude the K04-001 is about as sorry as the K03s according to all I've read on the forums. I wouldn't bother myself with that.


----------



## YAS (Sep 2, 2006)

But my question is will the -001 turbine wheel fit the k03s turbine housing??
Reason why im asking is becos my turbo is already out the car and stripped... If the turbine wheel fits, then i rather just fit it and gain a few ponies...


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (YAS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YAS* »_But my question is will the -001 turbine wheel fit the k03s turbine housing??
Reason why im asking is becos my turbo is already out the car and stripped... If the turbine wheel fits, then i rather just fit it and gain a few ponies...

Blackfin has done this...but went the opposite direction. He took a Ko4 and put the ko3s compressor wheel/housing in there because it's bigger. You could certainly try to machine the housing to fit...but super thin areas of the exhaust housing are prone to cracking.


----------



## YAS (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*

Thats what im scared of... Machining too much!
I already got a frankenstein turbo.. Fitted the 023 comp wheel + housing onto my k03s exhaust housing... Seen some great gains... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Trying to squeeze out a bit more ponies by improving the exhaust side since i got a 001 turbine wheel...


----------



## EpicWin (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: (YAS)*

For the cost of the machine work, you might be able to locate a turbine housing from any turbo shop that would bolt in??? Try Gpopshop.com


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (YAS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YAS* »_Thats what im scared of... Machining too much!
I already got a frankenstein turbo.. Fitted the 023 comp wheel + housing onto my k03s exhaust housing... Seen some great gains... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Trying to squeeze out a bit more ponies by improving the exhaust side since i got a 001 turbine wheel...

more info/pics please.... i've got a similar setup and i'm very curious about yours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

just to let you know.. i recently blew my k03s. i bought a k04-001 and accedently snapped the shaft on it. so i ordered a new shaft from Turbo International think for $160 (gpopshop quoted me 190+shipping). anyway... im putting the k03s comp. housing on the k04 and im going to do a dyno. i did 235whp and 290tq on my k03s. with the new setup im hoping for 260-275hp and 330tq. and 22psi @redline instead of 12psi on the k03s


_Modified by coreyj at 1:02 PM 11-24-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_with the new setup im hoping for 260-275hp and 330tq. *and 22psi @redline instead of 12psi *on the k03s

im sorry dude but, LMFAO... good luck with that.


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
im sorry dude but, LMFAO... good luck with that.

x2.... if those are your 'goals'... you're going to be disappointed...


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
im sorry dude but, LMFAO... good luck with that.

It's gonna shoot molten lava into the intake. 
Hell...you might as well connect the exhaust right into the intake. Same principles:


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

apparently the only thing you guys have first hand experience on is holding your cocks... this is possible with race program and watermeth.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_apparently the only thing you guys have first hand experience on is holding your cocks... this is possible with race program and watermeth. 

LMFAO again!!! So are you going to cry when you hold all of 13-14psi till about 7k? That tiny turbine will still have massive psi drop off at 5k just like the ko3 did. 
BTW, a gt28r with a larger turbine wheel still wont hold 20psi past 6.5k. Sorry to burst your bubble, but name calling isnt going to make it happen
one more thing, w/m wont help you hold boost either.


_Modified by cincyTT at 6:49 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

CincyTT is right you will not get what you want @ redline...


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

ok again is this from your personal experience? probably not... i have seen k04 hybrids hit 30psi. W/M is not for more boost dumbasses its for more power. so until anyone with personal experience with this hybrid can contest then all you haters need to GTFO.







and has nobody heard of wastegate tuning?


_Modified by coreyj at 5:14 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*

Ummm... My E05 is a hybrid of a K03 / K04 ....
And it still drops off @ redline...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*

Nothing like pushing a turbo thats out of its efficiency range at 1bar to more than 2x that.








BTW, Sledge above you has a E05b which has a larger turbine wheel than the ko4 and KNOWS it doesnt hold psi near that to redline. Also forcing the wastegate to not open will only kill the turbo that much faster, should last all of a couple months with your setup
But please, call us more names and talk out your...., we know whats going to happen, your not the first to try


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

With my E05b I do boost to 22-23 PSI and hold 15-17 to redline though








But I don't think the gain is worth the effort...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sledge0001* »_With my E05b I do boost to 22-23 PSI and hold 15-17 to redline though








But I don't think the gain is worth the effort...

whats the rev range on your tip though?
BTW


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

my jetta just hit 100k. and i had cranked wastegate for 50k. o and sledge0001 saw you 1/8 mile time was like 10.1 I hit 9 flat on my k03 with crap tires and stock diff.


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_ok again is this from your personal experience? probably not... i have seen k04 hybrids hit 30psi. W/M is not for more boost dumbasses its for more power. so until anyone with personal experience with this hybrid can contest then all you haters need to GTFO.







and has nobody heard of wastegate tuning?

_Modified by coreyj at 5:05 PM 11-15-2008_

Have a







and relax man. I'm all for hybrid KKK turbo's and i'd like to not see a thread based on it lock because of people's inability to turn the other cheek and be the better man. Doing it and proving others wrong is the best way to get your point across... BTW I hope it's possible to show people that KKK is an option for some decent power.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I get it to about 5800-6200 before the shift occurs...
The only good thing about my tip is that the boost never drops below 16 when the tranny shifts...
Thats the only good thing about the tiptronic! 
EDIT:
I should mention that the GIAC software is known to take the turbo beyond its efficiancy range!!


_Modified by sledge0001 at 5:21 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_my jetta just hit 100k. and i had cranked wastegate for 50k. o and sledge0001 saw you 1/8 mile time was like 10.1 I hit 9 flat on my k03 with crap tires and stock diff.

you are comparing you car to a beetle convertable with a tip


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_my jetta just hit 100k. and i had cranked wastegate for 50k. o and sledge0001 saw you 1/8 mile time was like 10.1 I hit 9 flat on my k03 with crap tires and stock diff.


Tiptronic trans holds this setup back quite abit ....
Not to mention I have a 150 hp engine not the 180hp to start...


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

well y did you doubt my power quote in the begining then?


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*

Corey,
I am curious what type of Dyno did you pull on?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_well y did you doubt my power quote in the begining then?

if you are talking to me, i didnt, i only said you wont hold nearly that much psi till redline. That setup should be able to reach 260whp and 330tq with w/m and enough boost, but it will only last for a couple hundred rpms at most. Not to mention strain the turbo a hell of a lot. The turbo can do low 20's fine, but pushing it to 30psi isnt the smartest thing to do unless its just for dyno run or a couple trips down the 1/4


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (sledge0001)*

just weld the wastegate shut then you can see how much it can "physically" make in the upper rpm range
haven't seen anyone do that yet 
i saw a guy do it on a eclipse with a t25 and made about 400ftlbs and 250 whp the torque was from when it hit about 40psi in the midrange and then tapered to 16 or so at redline


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_just weld the wastegate shut then you can see how much it can "physically" make in the upper rpm range
haven't seen anyone do that yet 
i saw a guy do it on a eclipse with a t25 and made about 400ftlbs and 250 whp the torque was from when it hit about 40psi in the midrange and then tapered to 16 or so at redline

that may last one pull before the shaft blows up sending wheels out the housings


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (sledge0001)*


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*









This is what happens when you push you turbo as hard as it will go for 50,000 miles.


_Modified by coreyj at 5:57 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

looks like a snapped shaft all right.... OUCH!


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

back to the original post. i dont think you would have to machine out the housing. i look at the part number on both the k03 and k04 exhaust housings and they are all the same. i think the blade heigth's are just different.


----------



## sledge0001 (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*

Ouch!!!


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

but the inducer and exducer are both larger on the ko4, dont think it will work


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_but the inducer and exducer are both larger on the ko4, dont think it will work

hmm.. ill try to swap the housing on my k04 tomorrow with the k03 to see if it clears. maybe its machined from the factory. idk i would like to see some mesurements


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

see first post


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

I too would be a little interested if you could 'build' a K04/03/E05 type hybrid out of new parts for less than the E05b costs now. Like what $1200 for just the turbo








I think that would be the perfect solution to my car when the stock turbo goes, but spending that much for just the turbo that really the only merit it has going for it is that it is a direct swap that makes decent daily driver power. I could see maybe $600-800. So if I could find a used pair of housings, K03s cold, and K04 hot. Used center housing. New turbine, and impeller, and bearing kit. That would make an E05 sized turbo right? Or is anything on that a special proprietary unit?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_I too would be a little interested if you could 'build' a K04/03/E05 type hybrid out of new parts for less than the E05b costs now. Like what $1200 for just the turbo








I think that would be the perfect solution to my car when the stock turbo goes, but spending that much for just the turbo that really the only merit it has going for it is that it is a direct swap that makes decent daily driver power. I could see maybe $600-800. So if I could find a used pair of housings, K03s cold, and K04 hot. Used center housing. New turbine, and impeller, and bearing kit. That would make an E05 sized turbo right? Or is anything on that a special proprietary unit?

all together i have spent about $500 on my e05. bought a slightly used k04 for $250 without a wastegate. i could have got away with only spending about 300 for the e05 but i broke my shaft on it so i have to get a new shaft and compressor wheel from my k03s cause if you look in the pictures earlier u know what happened.








but you can use your k03 bearing housing just order a 50mm 6.4 tip turbine shaft from a k04 they sell for 150-190 new then take you ko3s comprressor housing and compressor the slap it on the new shaft u bought then you have yourself the same turbo ABD sells for $1300 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_
all together i have spent about $500 on my e05. bought a slightly used k04 for $250 without a wastegate. i could have got away with only spending about 300 for the e05 but i broke my shaft on it so i have to get a new shaft and compressor wheel from my k03s cause if you look in the pictures earlier u know what happened.








but you can use your k03 bearing housing just order a 50mm 6.4 tip turbine shaft from a k04 they sell for 150-190 new then take you ko3s comprressor housing and compressor the slap it on the new shaft u bought then you have yourself the same turbo ABD sells for $1300 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thought that you said the exhaust housing PN's were the same? It's the exhaust wheel that's diff? I'm asking because i've got a hybrid using a stock k03S exhaust wheel and compressor wheel from a 02x


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_
Thought that you said the exhaust housing PN's were the same? It's the exhaust wheel that's diff? I'm asking because i've got a hybrid using a stock k03S exhaust wheel and compressor wheel from a 02x

the exhaust housing do have the same numbers on them.. but im not sure if the k04 has been machined out or not from the factory. the exhaust wheels are different. i believe the k03 has a 46mm turbine and the k04 has a 50mm turbine.

so if i was you i would buy a k04 turbine. part # 2-d-2272 from turbo international. i think its about $160. you would have one Badd Asss turbo then man. gain probly 60 hp and 50tq


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (coreyj)*

you mentioned that you have both housings avail... can you check to see if they are machined diff? if so i'm totally going to look into going with an upgraded turbine wheel. thnx


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANT THE KNEE* »_you mentioned that you have both housings avail... can you check to see if they are machined diff? if so i'm totally going to look into going with an upgraded turbine wheel. thnx









yea ill look into it on monday or tuesday when i can get off work and go to the garage.
sorry if i repeaat stuff ive been drinkin too much







'zzzz. lol but yea ill look into it asasp


_Modified by coreyj at 9:16 PM 11-15-2008_


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_ok again is this from your personal experience? probably not... i have seen k04 hybrids hit 30psi. W/M is not for more boost dumbasses its for more power. so until anyone with personal experience with this hybrid can contest then all you haters need to GTFO.







and has nobody heard of wastegate tuning?

_Modified by coreyj at 5:14 PM 11-15-2008_

LolZ. I have a cranked k03s. Water/meth wasn't enough, so I converted it to E85. I run 28ish degrees BTDC @ redline and I have 5 threads left on the wastegate before it's shut completely. 
So from a guy with "personal experience", I can tell you that it's not worth the time. Why make 240-250whp absolutely caning the turbo while having rod shattering torque spikes when you can just do it properly and commit to a larger turbo already? 
I feel comfortable running this setup on the street, where I'll run up the gears every once in a while. You take a setup like mine or the one you envision to a track (race track, not drag strip), you'll be trailering your **** home.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*

because it's the cheap way out.. which do you perfer $500 for 260whp or $2500 for 280whp????
Also 20aeman we are not talking about the k03 here we are talking about the k04/3s hybrid. JFYI


_Modified by coreyj at 7:19 PM 11-16-2008_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_because it's the cheap way out.. which do you perfer $500 for 260whp *for 300rpms* or $2500 for 280whp *and 3000+rpms*????
Also 20aeman we are not talking about the k03 here we are talking about the k04/3s hybrid. JFYI

_Modified by coreyj at 1:32 PM 11-16-2008_

fixed


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_because it's the cheap way out.. which do you perfer $500 for 260whp or $2500 for 280whp????
Also 20aeman we are not talking about the k03 here we are talking about the k04/3s hybrid. JFYI

_Modified by coreyj at 1:32 PM 11-16-2008_

It's not an apples to apples comparison though. You need the K03 hybrid with water/meth. The price will be closer to 8-900 bucks, and you'll be pushing the turbo way past it's efficiency. Although you can bandaid the effects of being a mile to the right of the compressor map with water/meth, you're still overspinning the turbo everytime you get on it. 20psi @ redline (if it's even possible) on a k03 would mean having the turbo spin at an insane rpm...and it'll only be a matter of time before it falls apart. Unfortunately, there are no bandaids for that.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (20aeman)*

Now that some people may be sober.......
Some of the info above was a little bit 'lacking' (or I just can't read)
Let me get this straight.
K03s has the larger compressor side with standard K03 turbine side.
K04 has standard K03 compressor side (possibly larger wheel?) with larger turbine side.
E05 has K03s compressor side and K04 turbine side (with larger yet turbine?)
It's getting a little bit confusing to me with all the different K0xxx's being thrown around.


----------



## GLI_jetta (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_because it's the cheap way out.. which do you perfer $500 for 260whp or $2500 for 280whp????
Also 20aeman we are not talking about the k03 here we are talking about the k04/3s hybrid. JFYI

_Modified by coreyj at 7:19 PM 11-16-2008_

lets say you do get what you want and have your 20 or whatever psi you want at redline.... just like everyone is saying... but I will say it again... the power isnt going to last.. and most importantly... the turbo isnt going to last being spun at those speeds... its a waste man...


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Now that some people may be sober.......
Some of the info above was a little bit 'lacking' (or I just can't read)
Let me get this straight.
K03s has the larger compressor side with standard K03 turbine side.
K04 has standard K03 compressor side (possibly larger wheel?) with larger turbine side.
E05 has K03s compressor side and K04 turbine side (with larger yet turbine?)
It's getting a little bit confusing to me with all the different K0xxx's being thrown around.

hit it pretty spot on man.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the only difference in the e05 turbine and a k04 turbine is the blade height on the k04 is 6.4 and the e05 is i think 7.6
here is a list of all the turbines for k03 and k04'S

http://www.melett.com/pdfs/KKK/3k K03_4.pdf 
this is probably what alot of people might be searching for.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (coreyj)*

Hells yeah. bookmarked...
According to that, there is only one compressor wheel. Two are listed, but the same dimensions are given. Perhaps one has a smaller shaft bore as listed in the turbine specs? So basically you get the K03S compressor housing, and the K04 turbine housing, keep your center housing. Buy the largest turbine wheel, a rebuild kit, gasket kit and have yourself a home brew E05B http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Done and done. Now part sourcing begins


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

Quick update on the k04 turbine vag part number 5304-120-5010 the inducer turned out to be way to big to fit into the housing. i believe it is for a k04-02x 
so what i had to do was take it to a machine shop so they could grind it down to the k04-001 wheel specs. not a big deal was only $30 to grind it down. i thought about machining the housing but it would crack easily. if anyone needs any parts for this setup call jeff @ Turbo Auto 615-383-6242 he will fix u up with everything u need for a good price.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_Quick update on the k04 turbine vag part number 5304-120-5010 the inducer turned out to be way to big to fit into the housing. i believe it is for a k04-02x 
so what i had to do was take it to a machine shop so they could grind it down to the k04-001 wheel specs. not a big deal was only $30 to grind it down. i thought about machining the housing but it would crack easily. if anyone needs any parts for this setup call jeff @ Turbo Auto 615-383-6242 he will fix u up with everything u need for a good price.

FWIW, the k04-02x comp wheel should be ~ 44-45mm inducer. If that helps to clear anything up. I believe the k04-02x turbine wheel is the same as the k04-001 turbine wheel though (as would be the shaft then I'd assume).


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

well maybe.. im not sure which k04 this turbine is from then. but from the catalog i had i could not find the exact same k04 wheel. so that is my reason for grinding this one down. man i wish i could have squeezed it in there i could have had an extra 20 to 30% increase in boost in the higher rpms.







but it just would not be reliable because of the thin walls on the exhaust housing that would have been machined to accommodate the larger inducer on the turbine. 


_Modified by coreyj at 3:37 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
whats the rev range on your tip though?
BTW









another FYI the k04 and e05 turbines pictured above are the same original turbine the k04 is just ground down about 1mm more so than the e05 on the inducer blades. the original turbine looks like its about 2mm wider than the e05


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_ok again is this from your personal experience? probably not... i have seen k04 hybrids hit 30psi. W/M is not for more boost dumbasses its for more power. so until anyone with personal experience with this hybrid can contest then all you haters need to GTFO.







and has nobody heard of wastegate tuning?

_Modified by coreyj at 5:14 PM 11-15-2008_

are you sure youre not smoking meth, instead of using methanol injection?
20psi at redline on a k03/k04 wont happen, unless your redline is like 5200rpm


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

ok i will admit since i have to grind down the turbine i was going to use i most likely will not get to 20psi at redline. probly more around 16 or hopefully 17psi


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (coreyj)*

4.24:1 r/p not a lot of gearing using that setup.whats the reasoning for that short final drive?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (boosted b5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boosted b5* »_4.24:1 r/p not a lot of gearing using that setup.whats the reasoning for that short final drive?

o i need to change that.. that was my old trans. the new one has wavetrac lsd and 3.92 r&p http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_
another FYI the k04 and e05 turbines pictured above are the same original turbine the k04 is just ground down about 1mm more so than the e05 on the inducer blades. the original turbine looks like its about 2mm wider than the e05

Ok, this may sound a bit ridiculous, but... work with me. If all of these turbine wheels utilize the same sized shaft, couldn't they go into any of the same CHRAs? I.E. Couldn't I machine a turbine housing on my k04-02x to accept the E05 turbine wheel and the k04-02x comp wheel, thereby creating the most optimal of the setups?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_
Ok, this may sound a bit ridiculous, but... work with me. If all of these turbine wheels utilize the same sized shaft, couldn't they go into any of the same CHRAs? I.E. Couldn't I machine a turbine housing on my k04-02x to accept the E05 turbine wheel and the k04-02x comp wheel, thereby creating the most optimal of the setups?

any turbine will fit into any CHRA...you might be able to machine the housing will most likely cost around $150 on a CNC machine. but i warn you there is a greater risk of cracking the housing due to the now thin metal. if i were you i would shave a little off the turbine also. take 50% off turbine and 50% off housing
that will be one nice turbo when u get done.










_Modified by coreyj at 11:23 PM 11-17-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_
any turbine will fit into any CHRA...you might be able to machine the housing will most likely cost around $150 on a CNC machine. but i warn you there is a greater risk of cracking the housing due to the now thin metal. if i were you i would shave a little off the turbine also. take 50% off turbine and 50% off housing

Sent you a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mcd72o (May 7, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*

and what software do you intend to be running with these hybrid turbo's?....


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (mcd72o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcd72o* »_and what software do you intend to be running with these hybrid turbo's?....









It'd be the same as buying a Uni 630 file. That file isn't written for one specific turbo. You get a file that has the proper fueling amount for your flow and then if need be, tweak it slightly. Turbo specific files ended with stock turbos.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

This thread is full of more misinformation than I can shake a stick at. There is a lot of good information, but everyone saying that the thin exhaust housing will crack from machining or porting is a few sandwiches shy of a picnic.
My k03 turbine inlet is gutted, the wastegate divided has been carved out so that the expansion chamber actually flows straight then tapers down like it should.
The wastegate cavity was ported out, there is a nice 3-4mm tall lip that was machine out, and I even took my wastegate opening a few mm over since the flapper is excessively sized for the opening.
My turbo has not cracked, in fact with a nice high flow manifold it only gets red about 1" down the neck of the turbo because it is able to get rid of so much more heat and back pressure due to the porting and high flow K flange manifold.
i put down 230whp on NGP's dyno with E85 and boost leaks, overrunning the stock maf and having the throttle close without a diode.
Really, you can make the stock turbo do much more than people think. Don't expect daily driven 300whp, but I am getting the suspciion that once I am finished tweaking on the 630's and get a 3 bar in so I can adjust the fueling for my 3" MAF, it will be making a minimum of 250whp daily driven.
I'm willing to bet 230whp is possible on 93 octane.
Oh this is all on a K03S with no silencer and stock turbine/compressor wheels.
Dyno:


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

all of this info is really making me wonder what my "frankenturbo" is going to do once i work out all my issues.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_This thread is full of more misinformation than I can shake a stick at. There is a lot of good information, but everyone saying that the thin exhaust housing will crack from machining or porting is a few sandwiches shy of a picnic.
My k03 turbine inlet is gutted, the wastegate divided has been carved out so that the expansion chamber actually flows straight then tapers down like it should.
The wastegate cavity was ported out, there is a nice 3-4mm tall lip that was machine out, and I even took my wastegate opening a few mm over since the flapper is excessively sized for the opening.
My turbo has not cracked, in fact with a nice high flow manifold it only gets red about 1" down the neck of the turbo because it is able to get rid of so much more heat and back pressure due to the porting and high flow K flange manifold.
i put down 230whp on NGP's dyno with E85 and boost leaks, overrunning the stock maf and having the throttle close without a diode.
Really, you can make the stock turbo do much more than people think. Don't expect daily driven 300whp, but I am getting the suspciion that once I am finished tweaking on the 630's and get a 3 bar in so I can adjust the fueling for my 3" MAF, it will be making a minimum of 250whp daily driven.
I'm willing to bet 230whp is possible on 93 octane.
Oh this is all on a K03S with no silencer and stock turbine/compressor wheels.
Dyno:









i was told by the guy at the machine shop that the turbine housing would crack due to heat because it would be thin... but after i left there i started looking at it and the only parts that had to be machined had plenty of material to spare. so this could work.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

That is some quality cast iron. Also remember if you do some port work and get rid of the horrible stock manifold, you are going to move more of that heat and the metal is not going to get a chance to absorb it and glow red, expanding and cracking.
I should probably add my manifold is jet hot 2000 coated, I planned on doing the turbine housing but I did not get the porting as good as I wanted to on the expansion chamber.
I like this hybrid stock turbo idea. I think I will look into it with my spare K03S.
After porting the stock turbine housing & new manifold my car held boost longer, and held a few more PSI at redline.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_That is some quality cast iron. Also remember if you do some port work and get rid of the horrible stock manifold, you are going to move more of that heat and the metal is not going to get a chance to absorb it and glow red, expanding and cracking.
I should probably add my manifold is jet hot 2000 coated, I planned on doing the turbine housing but I did not get the porting as good as I wanted to on the expansion chamber.
I like this hybrid stock turbo idea. I think I will look into it with my spare K03S.
After porting the stock turbine housing & new manifold my car held boost longer, and held a few more PSI at redline.


i ported my turbine housing before i put it on. 
so i have finally finished my build guys. i have lots of pics to show you guys just need to find them. cars sounds like bigass diesel truck now.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_

i ported my turbine housing before i put it on. 
so i have finally finished my build guys. i have lots of pics to show you guys just need to find them. cars sounds like bigass diesel truck now.










_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_

i ported my turbine housing before i put it on. 
so i have finally finished my build guys. i have lots of pics to show you guys just need to find them. cars sounds like bigass diesel truck now.











Did you dyno it yet with the new hybrid setup? Curious what you are making. 
At NGP's dyno day it was funny to see some big turbo cars dynoing 40-50whp more than me.


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

instead of all this stuff that you have no idea how it will turn out 
why not get an adapter plate made to use a evo 8or evo9 turbo
the 9 turbo is capable of 400whp i would do this and spend my porting time on the stock exhaut manifold


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_instead of all this stuff that you have no idea how it will turn out 
why not get an adapter plate made to use a evo 8or evo9 turbo
the 9 turbo is capable of 400whp i would do this and spend my porting time on the stock exhaut manifold

You should do this and make a point... and then you'll do something finally


----------



## 50trim S (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: (ANT THE KNEE)*

i have something in the works ill surpris you all in about 6-8 months with the most powerful beetle on this site


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

havent dyno yet. i still have to get 380cc injectors and a reflash from GIAC.
so for now boost is limited to 15 psi just to be safe.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_instead of all this stuff that you have no idea how it will turn out 
why not get an adapter plate made to use a evo 8or evo9 turbo
the 9 turbo is capable of 400whp i would do this and spend my porting time on the stock exhaut manifold

how would that work? They are reverse scroll turbos and the flanges are 2.5x larger than ours.
BTW, you should stop the boasting before starting more crap for yourself


----------



## IzVW (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (50trim S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *50trim S* »_i have something in the works ill surpris you all in about 6-8 months with the most powerful beetle on this site









Words are cheap, horsepower is not.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
how would that work? They are reverse scroll turbos and the flanges are 2.5x larger than ours.
BTW, you should stop the boasting before starting more crap for yourself 


Seriously. There is crap, and there is crap.
Trying to adapt a K flange turbine inlet size to an eVO turbo. Uhhh hello giant expansion chamber pre turbo.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*

Ze K04 hybrid...k03-052 compressor wheel from turbo international. and below the k04-02x turbine . had to grind it down to fit in the housing. should have just machined the housing instead but funds were limited and i needed my car fixed.
































HAHAHA LOOK AT THE 3 QUARTS OF OIL I POURED OUT FROM THE BLOWN TURBO.






















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by coreyj at 9:54 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

This may seem like a dumb question, but I've tried taking the comp housing off of a k03 and k04 and found them to be just about impossible to take off (actually, I have never sucessfully removed one). Any chance you could explain how to properly disassemble a k03/04? Turbine housing is pretty straight forward IMO.


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Looks good... but did you have it balanced out?
If not there is a good chance it may come apart.
I would do that before running it.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (gdoggmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gdoggmoney* »_Looks good... but did you have it balanced out?
If not there is a good chance it may come apart.
I would do that before running it. 

i definitely had it balanced. cost me $30. 

and the way you take of the compressor housing since there is some sort of adhesive on there. take a couple thin screw drivers and slide them behind the backing plate or u can prop up the compressor housing on a bench vise and take a socket on the shaft nut and hammer it out that way. i have doen it both ways just be gentle.


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *04VDubGLI* »_This may seem like a dumb question, but I've tried taking the comp housing off of a k03 and k04 and found them to be just about impossible to take off (actually, I have never sucessfully removed one). Any chance you could explain how to properly disassemble a k03/04? Turbine housing is pretty straight forward IMO. 

The compressor housing is definitely a bitch to separate. Two things are working against you. First, the housing is something of an interference fit over the backplate and years of heat cycles and corrosion can really stick them together. Second, the factory seals the joint with a cement-like sealer that essentially glues the compressor housing to the backplate. To compound things, the tight tolerances to the compressor wheel mean separating the whole works without impacting and damaging the wheel or putting undue side forces on the shaft are difficult. It's definitely not a user-friendly turbo to dismantle.
Having said all that, I think your best best is heat. After removing the bolts and clamps, I used a propane torch to gently and evenly heat the compressor housing around its periphery and just gradually worked it off. It took a fair amount of heat and it took a fair amount of time and patience. If you want to reuse the wheel, be very careful because, as the housing separates, it's easy to move it side to side which might damage the wheel or shaft.


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_Ze K04 hybrid...k03-052 compressor wheel from turbo international. and below the k04-02x turbine . had to grind it down to fit in the housing. should have just machined the housing instead but funds were limited and i needed my car fixed.

Looks just like mine...even to the cleanup of the turbine inlet. I haven't installed mine yet (waiting for the OE turbo to die) but I'm really interested to see how yours works out.
Please keep us posted.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

working out find so far. seems like a lot less of a tq spike and a more smooth powerband. wont see the full potetial until i get 380cc's and a tune. right now its only a 17psi


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

I am going to have to do this once I free up car money.
I'm sinking it into my turbo syncro build currently. Glad it is working out and here's to stock turbo fun!


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

wonder if we can do a 225 manifold and housing on a k03s compressor side? with a k04-20 turbine?
would this be pointless? is the k04-020 ccompressor larger?


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_wonder if we can do a 225 manifold and housing on a k03s compressor side? with a k04-20 turbine?
would this be pointless? is the k04-020 ccompressor larger?

Compressor is larger.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*

i can machine out a k04-001 turbine housing to fit a k04-20 wheel... you guys thing i could then just bolt up a backing plate, compressor housing, and compressor wheel from a k04-020 ? lol this would be awsome.


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_wonder if we can do a 225 manifold and housing on a k03s compressor side? with a k04-20 turbine?
would this be pointless? is the k04-020 ccompressor larger?

Yes, it's larger. The -020 wheel has an exducer that's 56mm in diameter I think. The inducer is around 42mm. It has the same bore size and thickness so it should bolt up to the CHRA although you're going to have to work out the details on the backplate due to the larger compressor diameter.
As for the compressor housing, maybe it'd be best to start with an 020 snail (e.g. 5304 101 5030) and see what it would take to fit it to the the CRHA and to get the outlet facing where you want.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blackfin)*

i think i can figure most of the things out in my head.. blackfin you know if the CHRA's are the same between the k03/4 and the k04-020? if they are then this could work easily http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_blackfin you know if the CHRA's are the same between the k03/4 and the k04-020? if they are then this could work easily http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Sorry, I don't know if they're the same or not.


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Blackfin)*

Question, how come someone who sells these things hasn't torn a couple down to compare? Are they afraid of losing business to DIYers? It would be pretty neat if someone with the resources would get one of each stock turbo and see what sort of frankenturbo can be made and what sort of power they can put down.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Question, how come someone who sells these things hasn't torn a couple down to compare? Are they afraid of losing business to DIYers? It would be pretty neat if someone with the resources would get one of each stock turbo and see what sort of frankenturbo can be made and what sort of power they can put down.

i found out that the only difference in a regular k03 and a k04 is the turbine.
and im pretty sure the k04-02x and the k03/4 have the same shaft.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_Question, how come someone who sells these things hasn't torn a couple down to compare? Are they afraid of losing business to DIYers? It would be pretty neat if someone with the resources would get one of each stock turbo and see what sort of frankenturbo can be made and what sort of power they can put down.

gpopshop has been putting ko4-001 shafts on ko3s turbos for a long time now. There are tons of A4 people running around with these upgrades.


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_back to the original post. i dont think you would have to machine out the housing. 

no. it wont fit. i have had both in my hands at the same time. it will not fit!!! and if you pay the money to have it machined to fit (drum roll please) you will STILL have one of the worlds smallest exhaust wheels!!!
and check your attitude.....i thought you were going to break into tears there for a second











_Modified by BIGGEE TALLS at 10:33 PM 11-28-2008_


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*

no. its just i approached the thread the wrong way. didnt mean to get anything started. just wanting to help people out and save them money


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (BIGGEE TALLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGGEE TALLS* »_
no. it wont fit. i have had both in my hands at the same time. it will not fit!!! and if you pay the money to have it machined to fit (drum roll please) you will STILL have one of the worlds smallest exhaust wheels!!!

_Modified by BIGGEE TALLS at 9:57 PM 11-28-2008_

then why do the k04 and k03 have the exact same numbers on the exhaust housings?


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_then why do the k04 and k03 have the exact same numbers on the exhaust housings?

The raw castings are the same but it doesn't mean the end-configuration (i.e. post factory machining) is. The brand-new virgin K04-001 I started with had the exact same number on its compressor housing as an old K03 from 1998 I have, this despite the fact that the K03 and K04 had completely different compressor wheels and required much different machining.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blackfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackfin* »_
The raw castings are the same but it doesn't mean the end-configuration (i.e. post factory machining) is. The brand-new virgin K04-001 I started with had the exact same number on its compressor housing as an old K03 from 1998 I have, this despite the fact that the K03 and K04 had completely different compressor wheels and required much different machining.


i thought some factory machining might take place. wasnt sure though.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

so i have finally got the car tuned with 380 injetors and tt maf..
my first impression of it are that the car pulls like an S4 the powerband is much smoother and has more power up top. 
my friends 1.8 gti could beat me at one time before i had this turbo. but now in 5th gear i pull about 3 or 4 cars on him. 
one thing i do wish was different was im only peaking at 20psi with an N75H (race) so im going to get a silicone TIP and a manual boost controller and bump it to 25psi and hopefully i will reach my goal of 15psi @ redline.


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

You might consider leaving the peak boost at 20 and adding a bit more wastegate actuator preload to hold a bit more at high RPM. There's a risk of overspeeding the turbo in doing this but you'll hold more. And definitely get a proper TIP...


----------



## Budsdubbin (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (coreyj)*

Don't even have a TIP yet? That'll definitly open her up. Anyway what does your friend have done to his GTI?

I've always thought about doing this but from what I've heard about the tear down of the turbo that it wasn't worth it. If you get this turbo hitting 25psi and it holds out for the year I'll give it a shot haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Budsdubbin at 8:03 AM 12-14-2008_


----------



## NOLA_VDubber (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*

my stock ko4-001 held 16psi to 6.5K, so you shouldnt have a problem hitting that goal


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Budsdubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Budsdubbin* »_Don't even have a TIP yet? That'll definitly open her up. Anyway what does your friend have done to his GTI?

I've always thought about doing this but from what I've heard about the tear down of the turbo that it wasn't worth it. If you get this turbo hitting 25psi and it holds out for the year I'll give it a shot haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Budsdubbin at 8:03 AM 12-14-2008_

my friends gti has a ko3s with all the bolt ons. and 3in. turbo back. fmic, tip, etc...
the hard part is not tearing down the turbo... its getting the turbo out of the car that was my hardest part.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blackfin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackfin* »_You might consider leaving the peak boost at 20 and adding a bit more wastegate actuator preload to hold a bit more at high RPM. There's a risk of overspeeding the turbo in doing this but you'll hold more. And definitely get a proper TIP...

im already like 4 threads from the bottom.. maybe i need a stronger wastegate


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

Are you using the KO3S actuator or the K04 one?


----------



## axl rose (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
LMFAO again!!! So are you going to cry when you hold all of 13-14psi till about 7k? That tiny turbine will still have massive psi drop off at 5k just like the ko3 did. 
BTW, a gt28r with a larger turbine wheel still wont hold 20psi past 6.5k. Sorry to burst your bubble, but name calling isnt going to make it happen
one more thing, w/m wont help you hold boost either.

_Modified by cincyTT at 6:49 PM 11-15-2008_

ill bet you a thousand dollars your statement regarding a 28r is false.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blackfin)*

k03s... the k04 one was missing when i received the turbo.


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_k03s... the k04 one was missing when i received the turbo.

You should see if you can locate a K04 actuator. They have a significantly stronger spring in them. When I compared my new K04s actuator to the donor K03S actuator, I was surprised at the difference. Now, the K04 bracket holding the actuator will not fit the K03S housing (if you've built a Frankenturbo) as I found out. I took the two brackets and the turbo to a local welder and had them lop off the K03S and K04 actuators from their respective brackets, bolt the K03S bracket to the turbo, line up the WG rod and position the K04 actuator and then finish weld the actuator to the bracket. Top it off with a spritz of high-temp paint to stave off rust at the weld...
When I had them lopped, I asked that he leave as much K03S bracket as he could and leave a bunch of K04 bracket too. Then he could trim each to get the fitment right and weld the two bracket stubs together. Came out very slick.
The other option *might* be to locate the actuator from an early K03, 180HP Audi, such as a 5825 110 4072 or a 5825 110 4032. The K03S used a 5825 110 4084 actuator. The OE adjustment of the '4084 WG is 0.48bar at 4mm rod lift whereas the K03-035's '4072 had 0.53bar at the same lift, meaning the actuator is that much stiffer. I could certainly feel the difference in the two.
Thing to remember is that the more you crank this thing, the more you risk overspeeding the turbine and compressor. Still, you should try to start with the higher-pressure actuator with the K04 turbine.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (Blackfin)*

or maybe i can make my own strong WG actuator from like a gt28 or something..


----------



## Blackfin (Mar 10, 2006)

*Re: (coreyj)*

I think Forge makes an actuator but I don't believe it fits the K03S compressor housing. Perhaps there's another source or one of those could be modded.


----------



## YAS (Sep 2, 2006)

Eish.. didnt know there was more than half page of discussion lol... 
In anycase, i had my turbo fitted with the bigger wheel.. Exhaust housing was machined to accomodate the bigger wheel..
So basically im running K04-023 comp wheel + comp housing, with stock K03s turbine housing machined to accomodate a bigger turbine wheel...
Gonna be getting a custom tune by FRC this week, so will keep you guys posted on the gains.


----------



## bmonroe1 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (thetwodubheads)*

GPop Shop will make one for you for $850. I'm running it in the car now and it pulls hard and sounds a lot better.


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (YAS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YAS* »_Eish.. didnt know there was more than half page of discussion lol... 
In anycase, i had my turbo fitted with the bigger wheel.. Exhaust housing was machined to accomodate the bigger wheel..
So basically im running K04-023 comp wheel + comp housing, with stock K03s turbine housing machined to accomodate a bigger turbine wheel...
Gonna be getting a custom tune by FRC this week, so will keep you guys posted on the gains. 

any update?


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (coreyj)*

Can we bring this thread back to life.


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (yelojkt)*

If you have posted in this thread and have any interest in helping me to figure out why I never got the power I thought I should have got from my custom K03s then feel free to chime in. I will post my story a little later, along with a list of mods.


----------



## yelojkt (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (yelojkt)*

I wound up changing my K03 to a K03S hybrid a couple of years ago. Nothing really wrong with my K03 (it is still in the garage boxed up ready to go back on if this new hybrid bites the dust) but I just wanted more top end. I was told by the maker of my K03s hybrid that I could have the best of both worlds...kinda. Almost the same low end torque but with alot more top and midrange. I had been talking with SpeedSktr who had just bought this turbo and was praising how well it worked. He could not believe how much power it put out for what it was. And what was it? Well to the best of my knowledge it was the same thing that popshop was doing with the Ko4-020 kinda. I was told that it was a K03s with a K04 shaft inside. But before it was all put back togather it was ported and polished. Should see some good numbers out of it. I was not expecting 375 HP numbers or even 300 but I did expect to see at least 190-210 WHP. Well long story short I got my first turbo and got my ECU programmed by the same guy who programmed Speedsk8r's car. Got it all togather and white smoke out the exhaust never more than 3 pounds boost as read by my boost gauge and Vag-Com. So I called the makers of this super K03s and tell them that something is wrong with the turbo. I send it back and they say yes it seems to have to much play in the shaft, they will get it rebuilt and sent back to me. Well a couple days later I get a new turbo from them and I mean a new turbo. The outside housing was different and the exhaust side blades looked different. So I install it and take it for a run. Man it was a beast once it hit from 3000 to 5000 rpm this thing was awesome I had gone from a non-chipped K03 to a chipped Ko3s/K04 hybrid. I was very very happy. That is untill I got on the highway a couple days later and hit some good speeds in forth gear. My car was boosting to around 12 pounds at the most maybe 13. On this one run it boosted to 12 pounds and slowly started to drop off when suddenly it droped to 5 pounds. So I am telling myself something is not right is it the turbo is it the programming is it the downpipe that I installed when I put the turbo on. Vag-Com was giving me a boost negitive deviation code but there did not seem to be a leak any where. I pulled the boost lines from the turbo to the intake manifold and pressure tested the set-up, all ok, no boost leak anywhere. It must be in the turbo. I call the makers of the turbo and ask them about the wastegate rod adjustment they say do not touch it or you could blow-up the turbo. So I live with it for about a year. Finally one night while a friend was over (the same one who worked with me long into the morning hours several nights installing turbo's) we were setting around talking about the boost troubles we decided to crank on the wastegate. So we take the car out and it is now boosting to 13 pounds and holding at 9 before it goes to limp mode. We think cool go home and let it cool for about 30 minutes. Make a second adjustment and go back out. Now we are at 14 pounds and holding at 12 before going to limp-mode. One more time. It is now about three in the morning and we go back out a spike to 16 pounds holds at around 14 and slowly falls to 8 or nine around 6000 rpm in fifth gear. No limp mode. There is the story now here comes the can we figure this out part. 
My car is a 2000 APH. My mods are...
Custom K03s ported and polished with a K04 exhaust fan
Upsolute programming custom built for this turbo
Four bar fuel reg.
Forge DV
N75j I think. It is the race valve from ECS
A tt 2 1/2" downpipe with high flow cat hooked to my stock resonator then going to a 2 1/2" pipe out the back. No muffler.
A Samco TIP
Neuspeed P-Flow
One range hotter plug
Pelequin LSD
I have not dynoed the car with the new turbo on it but I have ran it at the drag strip. The best I could get out of it was a fifteen flat and I was having to feather the throttle to keep it out of limp mode then. 
I recently ran a friend of mine from a roll in third gear he has a 2001 jetta all stock execpt for unitronic chip and a e-bay downpipe. We were dead even from 40 to 80 mph. His car boosts to 21-22 pounds. mine only boost to 15 at the most anymore. 
So was the wastegate leaking for a little over a year and I was overspooling my turbo. And now that I have fixed the wastegate problem my turbo is worn out. My car uses a little more oil that I think it should but there is no smoke out the exhaust. There is some oil in my IC.
Any ideas guys? 
The reason I am hitting limp is the programming is calling for something like 19 psi but only getting 14-15. I will run some Vag-com logs soon and post the results.










_Modified by yelojkt at 8:20 AM 4-30-2009_


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
gpopshop has been putting ko4-001 shafts on ko3s turbos for a long time now. There are tons of A4 people running around with these upgrades.

Friends is this info right? do you know which K04 turbine wheel / shaft (CHRA) will fit the K03S turbine housing without touching it?


_Modified by elio at 10:36 AM 5-6-2009_


----------



## elio (Nov 15, 2006)

*Re: (YAS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YAS* »_Eish.. didnt know there was more than half page of discussion lol... 
In anycase, i had my turbo fitted with the bigger wheel.. Exhaust housing was machined to accomodate the bigger wheel..
So basically im running K04-023 comp wheel + comp housing, with stock K03s turbine housing machined to accomodate a bigger turbine wheel...
Gonna be getting a custom tune by FRC this week, so will keep you guys posted on the gains. 

Yas when you mention a bigger exhuast wheel, you mean a 50x42mm K04 exhaust one? do you need to machine the exhaust housing or exist any K04 exhaust wheel that could be used without machining the exhaust housing? I ask because touching the thin walls of a turbo exhaust housing that can reach 950ºC in 1.8T engine, sounds really risky.

_Quote, originally posted by *bmonroe1* »_GPop Shop will make one for you for $850. I'm running it in the car now and it pulls hard and sounds a lot better.

Bmonroe1, do GPop are doing that turbos based in K03, K03S or K04 ones, do you know? are those for 1.8T transverse engines too?


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: (elio)*

up for the hell of it


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

lol... wow that turbo is a waste of time. better off getting the frankenturbo. 

or do what i did and go into garrett seris.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

the snow's gotten to you, hasn't it?


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

another note there is a lot of miss information so make sure to read all of it.


----------



## Ephry73 (Feb 18, 2002)

Ok, I'm bringing back the dead. Isn't the K03s a hybrid of the K03 and the K04? same inducer wheel and bigger compression wheel and housing? I like the idea of making a k04 out of the K03s Anyone get any updates?


E


----------

